
According to our capitalist overlords, you're broke because you eat lunch - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/may/09/capitalist-overlords-lunch-usa-today
======
bobblywobbles
Laughable - we spend too much on the "nonessentials" such as gym memberships,
takeout and ridesharing. The same products you spend oodles to try and sell to
us.

The idea that we can continue to grow at the rate which we have isn't
sustainable. The bottom line is to accept we can't continue to consume like
we've have, and to realize the consequences we are putting on ourselves and
our earth for doing so. Most of all, start to pray and find the Lord, because
this world is going downhill and the big players in power are still thinking
about their bottom-line.

~~~
codr7
Word.

Except the last thing we need is more lords and external solutions, better
spend that energy on meditating to find your self.

~~~
bobblywobbles
Feel free to meditate, I tried that too for some time. It didn't offer
anything or really fill me up.

It wasn't until I met God that that I felt peace about all of this. You may
not agree with everything the church says, I know I didn't, but God gives us a
chance at eternal life. If you look at where we are going, that's the only
chance we have.

~~~
codr7
To each his own, but from my perspective you're giving your power away to
institutions that exist for the sole purpose of controlling the collective
mind.

Life is eternal, that is part of what you are and can't be taken away.

And since whatever created you is part of you, just like any parent is part of
their children; there's no need for icons, worship or churches.

You can't prove either perspective, so that makes it roughly 50/50; why choose
doom and gloom?

Take it or leave it.

------
markcmyers
I’m no fan of the overlords, but this is clickbait. It isn’t eating lunch
that’s extravagant but buying lunch. Brown-bagging is a time-tested way to cut
expenses and a non-cruel suggestion.

------
brandonmenc
> According to a study commissioned by the altruistic insurance website and
> reported by USA Today, the average American spends nearly $1,500 a month on
> “nonessential items” such as takeout or delivery, gym memberships,
> rideshares and “buying lunch”. So, food, exercise, transportation and ...
> um, food.

You can spend $10+ a day buying a prepared lunch, or make it yourself for a
tenth of that.

There's food, and then there's "food."

~~~
betaby
> or make it yourself for a tenth of that So 1$? What would be that? I do
> prepare my lunches and also log expenses in details. I would need to spend
> about 5-6$ to match 15$ (inc. tax) lunch.

~~~
brandonmenc
A typical week of cheap work lunches for me might include:

\- 2 lb chicken breast = $4 \- 1 lb white rice = $1.00 \- 2 lb canned black
beans = $2 \- 2 bags of frozen vegetables = $3

That's a decent amount of food, pretty healthy, and only takes about 30-45
minutes to cook and portion out.

So, ok, it's $2 a meal instead of "a tenth of $10" \- but it's still a
significant savings.

------
n-exploit
The global economy is denominated in currencies without any resource backing.

Sooner or later the world will wake up and realize that the global economy,
driven by fiat currency, doesnt actually reward anything other than growth.

The closer you are to the federal reserve on the economic ladder, the cheaper
your cost of capital.

------
musicale
Recently I've been having peanut butter sandwiches and fruit for lunch. It
really is a lot cheaper than buying lunch at a cafeteria, shop, or restaurant,
and it seems to save time as well.

~~~
copperx
Having bread and peanut butter every day sounds like a ton of acrylamide. Once
a month should be ok, but daily I suspect raises the risk of cancer too much.

I would just stick to fruit.

~~~
infradig
That's an incredibly alarmist statement without any clear backing in the
medical literature.

------
kyleperik
Every piece of advice listed is great but it's twisted to sound ridiculous.
Believe it or not, you can do a lot of things yourself.

\- Buying raw food from a grocery store and cooking it yourself can save a lot
of money

\- You can jog outside or do push-ups and many other exercises at home for
free

First make sure you're doing all that you can to support yourself in the
future before you blame "the capitalist overloads"

~~~
betaby
> You can jog outside Doesn't work for the most of the Canada most of the
> year.

~~~
kyleperik
This is true, but honestly, why not just start doing some yoga to avoid
$30/month?

